
I Hacked iPhone’s “Do Not Disturb While Driving” Function and Improved My Life - davidbarker
https://www.gobricknow.com/blog/2018/5/18/how-i-hacked-my-iphones-do-not-disturb-while-driving-function-and-significantly-improved-my-life
======
lagadu
I don't get this. If I don't want to be disturbed I just turn the phone to
silent, although more often than not I don't need to because the phone will
generally be in a different room than I am. If someone wants a reply from me
they'll call me and hope the phone is with me, which doesn't happen for
several hours a day.

Articles like this one make me feel old for not being with my phone 24/7
because they imply that that's what the norm is.

~~~
codingdave
Articles like this one are thinly veiled ads for a service that someone is
trying to grow. So it makes sense to target it to their target audience, not
the general public. If it doesn't resonate with you, you aren't their market.

~~~
lagadu
Ugh, you're right of course :(

------
maxaf
Is this what life is really like for most people? Are you all riding a
firehose of incoming texts that need attention?

Looking over the Messages app on my iPhone, it’s basically just:

* stuff from my wife

* iMessage group chat with my wife and daughter

* “your cell phone bill is ready to view”

* one friend who always has hilarious memes on tap

* “here’s your temporary password for some random WiFi network”

* “your dumplings order is ready to be picked up!”

* “you’re eligible for a reward at the crepe place!”

* political spam that was addressed to someone else

* “it’s time to schedule your next dental appointment!”

* “your Uber code is ...”

* “reminder: your child’s annual physical is coming up on ...”

* “you’ve logged into your Aeroflot account from ...”

I’ve scrolled as far back as January while typing out this comment. Note that
I don’t delete texts for the same reason I don’t delete email: “what if I need
to go back to it later?” is commonly a guiding principle for me.

There’s no barrage of texts from anyone who isn’t an automated system already,
and those can certainly wait. My email looks quite similar, and has become so
full of automatons that I only open my inbox rarely in order to find a
specific message, such as an email address verification ping.

~~~
isostatic
I get two or three texts or whatsapp a day. Usually "what time will you be
back" or "quick half in the pub?", or occasional 2FA texts.

But I don't have emails polling and I don't have slack, twitter or facebook
notifications on my phone (I have slack on my desktop on private messages and
@s)

DND turns on automatically at 9pm and goes off at 10am (my schedule is usually
7 or 8 hours between 8am and 9pm, I have a couple of hours off in the day,
sometimes start late, sometimes finish earlier). I have it set up that certain
people (mainly wife) bypass dnd, and if you phone back a second time in 3
minutes it bypasses.

Even then I tend to have the phone on vibrate only, and only for calls. If
it's important people will call.

------
davidgh
How I wish iOS would allow you to mark text messages as “unread” or “flagged”.
Messages come in, I read them to see if they’re urgent, most often they are
not, however, I usually _do_ want to reply later. But, I feel an obligation to
reply right away, otherwise the message will get lost in the mix of other read
messages and forgotten.

~~~
78zeros
"Hey Siri, remind me about this at <time>" or "Hey Siri, remind me about this
when I get home" are the ways I work around this kind of scenario.

------
raverbashing
> anyone who texts me will get an automatic reply saying that I’m off my phone
> and I’ll get back to them when I’ve reconnected

If people messaging you can't wait 1h for the answer I don't see the problem
being with phones, it's with people

I'll get to messages when I'm ready to answer them, which might be in 1 min
but it also might be 1h or more

------
delinka
This is not a "hack." This is using the phone as designed.

------
JansjoFromIkea
I'm pretty bad with a lot of this stuff, I've a fairly nuts schedule of blocks
on Freedom to keep me off certain sites for 22 hours a day. The issue is never
so much the notifications for me as the awareness that going onto whatever
services is an option so the approach in this article probably wouldn't work
for me.

As an example of how bad I am, I'm thinking of buying a timed lock and making
some form of USB device to input my password for my computer so I can just
lock it away with my smartphone and be totally offline for patches.

The automated reply thing in this article sounds like a nuisance to me though.
If someone gets a do not disturb message when they message me now, if they
message in an hour and don't get another one then they presumably know I'm
free and choosing to not answer?

------
gcb0
click bait title, linking to a pseudo self-help cult.

HN is getting too weird for me.

------
richrichardsson
I'm sure you could apply this to any mobile device that can run If This Then
That - [https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

------
DoctorPenguin
Or just go under the radar and disable all notifications for all apps and also
disable vibration or any other notification signal.

~~~
falsedan
also: disable the transceiver and stop lighting the screen, to save power
since you're not using your phone

maybe there could be a dedicated switch for it

